# The Post-Reset War of 1800



## dreamtime (Sep 14, 2020)

All of this is highly speculative. These are just notes to organize and share my thoughts.

I have been thinking about a possible timeline of events of the last 300 or so years. I have touched on timelines previously:

_What Is Your Timeline Of World Events?_
_Insane Asylums of the United States, Canada, UK and the rest of the World_
The latest JonLevi vid about New Zealand brought the timeline topic back to my awareness, and he also covers the mental asylums:









South of Tartaria



Submitted
__ 12/23/19



						In this exploration of the southern reaches of our realm we will explore two cities for signs of...
					




The more I think about it, the more I am convinced that it is extremely difficult to come up with evidence for anything happening pre-1700.

What I struggle with about our recent past is a good understanding of the possible relationship between multiple reset events (natural cataclysms/global wars).

I want to share the picture that is emerging for me:

I get the impression that there are two relevant global reset events that define our current society. A great almost complete reset around 300 years ago, and another reset caused by a planetary post-reset war over the resources and power in the new post-reset world.

I suggest that there was a natural cataclysm around 300 years ago, followed by a time of civil renewal but also political intrigues and power struggles (1700-1800), which then epically and tragically culminated in a world war sometime around 1800 between two factions, one of which has been omitted from history (obviously the one that lost). This planetary conflict wasn't short but lasted decades, and it only ended around 1900, at least when the clean-up period of swallowing the remnants of the old kingdoms (India, Japan, China, Tartary, etc.) is taken into consideration as well.

*Original Timeline*​
Here's what I wrote back then:

*1000 AD*: a globally connected civilization gets destroyed and flooded due to an unknown event. Possibly high-tech and highly spiritual. Humans become divived into multiple fractions, different languages develop. Before this no modern oceans existed, and the earth was three equal parts with rivers in between and small "oceans" at both north and south pole: Africa (Libya), Europa, Asia; all named after prominent leaders from that time.
*1100 - 1200 AD*: People come together to preserve the pre-flood knowledge, try to live in truth and harmony, the Jesus figure as one of the leaders of that movement lived during that time.
*1100-1300 AD*: The first efforts are made to map the "new world" with the Mappa Mundis. Julius Caesar figure lives during that time, and is a big proponent of mapping things.
*up to 1400 AD*: Kingdoms and authorities get established, trading flourishes, money is used extensively.
*Between 1400 and 1500 AD*: Another global catastrophe happens, earth is expanding and the oceans are created as well as modern America, most of the kingdoms suffer greatly, climate gets a bit worse. The last survivors of the pre-flood civilizations die out (giants), as well as mythical creatures like dinosaurs and unicorns, and failures from genetic experiments.
*Between 1400 and 1700 AD*: Kingdoms are being re-established, life goes on, even though it's a bit more difficult than before, the 4 seasons are established. Some people start to create "religion" because after the 1400 catastrophe the memories of what the Gnostics and other groups tried to achieve fades away. The independent gnostic groups fight against the corrupt church institutions in Central Europe and elsewhere. "For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places." They understand that evil creates pyramidal chain of commands that transcend individuals. Writings are shared between those groups, which are re-written by the Church during *1600-1800* and published as the bible. The thirty-years war in the 17th century is an encrypted and highly distorted memory of that fight. The Church decides to add 1000 years to recent history and invents a new calendar, which is to be enforced globally. Competing native calendars are destroyed, and the accompanying myths alongside.
*In 1690 AD* another global cataclysm hits with a second earth expanding event, climate gets really bad and the dark forces begin to envelop the globe. This event destroys most technological knowledge of the past, and creates the last survivors of "ancient" kingdoms, but their power is gone. The institutional churches and secret societies from Europe use this event to colonize the entire world, and rewrite history on every continent. New maps and narratives are being created. The remnants of Tartary and other civilization get overrun* between 1690 and 1850* due to their military weakness.
"Science" is established *between 1690 and 1850*, and tries to destroy all previous knowledge about cataclysms, religion and cosmology.
Another cataclysm happens ca *1816* with the "year without a summer" as a surviving concept. It doesn't destroy as much structures as the other events before, but it costs many people their lifes, and gives rise to industrialization. The small group connected to the European Churches has secretly kept some of the pre 1816 knowledge and slowly re-introduces some of that knowledge to society. This is known as the industrial age to the un-initiated.
*1900*: People still remember some parts of the true history and the decision is being made to invent communism to destroy all the remaining high culture in the eastern parts of the world, and the two world wars are enough to destroy the remaining knowledge in the west as well.
*Grand Technological and Cultural Reset of 1700*

_Piranesi - Rome in Ruins_​
See my post in the first link. The date is more or less just a placeholder. 1700 could also easily be 250 years in the past, or 400, but the maps point to 1700.

This is what creates all the ruins archeologists put 2000 years into the past, and the late renaissance paintings of Rome in ruins is after that event. Most buildings from that time have crumbled to dust. Its hard to say if this event is equal to the event of the biblical flood that gave us all the petrified remains of a high tech civilization. there could have been another grand reset event way before 1700.

But this 1700 event is when Africa turned into a desert, when South America turned into a forest, and when the Northern Hemisphere turned into a wasteland.

The map changes (bigger oceans, america splitting of from Asia, etc) give the impression of a natural cataclysm.

What kind of relevance does the War of 1756 have?

*World War of 1800*

Originally I thought whatever happened around 1800 was another natural cataclysm but it starts to look more and more like a world war.

This war of sorts is also what causes the mudflood event. It creates all the buried buildings, and the destroyed American cities happen at the same time or shortly afterwards.

All of the following events are roughly the same event, artificially split up:

Destroyed/burned down American cities​
American Civil War​
New Madrid Earthquake of 1812​
Mystery Eruption 1808​
Great Comet of 1811​
War of 1812​
The Year Without a Summer 1816​
Napoleon/new order in Europe​
Mudflooded buildings​
etc.​
Both events - the great reset of 1700 and the world war of 1800 - would be tied together, because what’s most interesting is what happened in between, in the time period of 1700-1800.

i think the universal renaissance-style architecture is evidence that after the 1700 event, civilization built out all of the “neoclassical” architecture and cities within a very short time period. It was a massive post-catastrophe effort of rebuilding society anew. And despite the reset of 1700 they had so many resources and knowledge left that they were able to build all those buildings.

All of the pre-reset architecture we see today was built in such a small time frame that we can’t comprehend this effort with our current understanding of how buildings can be built.

At the moment, I don't have many more details about the war/cataclysm 200 years ago, other that I suggest most relevant events around that time have a common root, but there is no direct evidence to prove it.

In _this_ thread I suggested that, for example, the War of Independence was probably not a war between The USA and Great Britain, but a war between USA/Great Britain on one side, and the original inhabitants of North America on the other side:


> How dou you manage to change the history of something like the "American War of Independence"? Simple, just like the war between the Western Forces and Russian Tartary became the war_ between _Western forces (Napoleon vs Moscow) you simply omit the enemy from the list and draw some arbitrary lines between the western Forces. Note that the true enemy of the Westerners had to be included somehow, similar as the Tartars became "Mercenaries" the American Tartars became "American Indians", conveniently on both sides so Historians would not become suspicious when coming across historical evidence for an obvious conflict between Natives and Westerners during the war.
> 
> We are told the American Indians willingly traded in their independence for Alcohol and weapons, but what if they only succumbed to Alcohol after their entire civilization was destroyed and the only thing that was left were a couple of tents?


There is also some evidence that the PTB did a similar trick with Napoleon in Russia, and hid the true enemy.

This is roughly what I think happened 200 years ago, not only in the US but on many continents. They real enemy of the world war of 1800 has been omitted from history. They were the original builders of the renaissance-style architecture, and unfortunately they lost to the forces of darkness.


*Insane Asylums as prisons for those who resist*​

It is no coincidence these places pop up directly after the mudflood and post-reset times of the early 19th Century. They were places for those who couldn't cope with the changes or those who resisted the new rulers.​​In the 18th century, with the breakdown of the "ancient regime", or say, the "ancient world", the enemies of the new order are being persecuted. It is an open battle that lasts for a couple of decades, new kingdoms and governments form, free thinkers and knowledge is being destroyed.​​After maybe 2 generations, let's say in the beginning of the 19th century, the PTB is in power, but there are still people who won't give in and/or can't function in the new world. For those people they create more formal prisons, which become the insane asylums, where they are mixed with the truly "insane" (i.e. those who can't function in any way). We can think of those institutions as prisons for both the resistance, as well as places to collect those negatively affected by the past cataclysm. Obviously they just used the buildungs that were alerady available, which explains the architecture.​​Inprisoning the resistance would be a high priority task, which explains why they allowed those buildings to be used.​
*Observations/suggestions*:

The quick and coherent rebuilding after the Great Reset in the unified global architecture style post-1700 suggests a *connected, highly intelligent, cooperative and mostly peaceful civil society*.​
In those times, there exist already elements that *divide and conquer*, but they still don’t have the power to overthrow society (some kingdoms in Europe, the Vatican, etc)​
The mudflood in the 19th century is surprising, because it means that within 100 years of the first reset, something big happened again.

But this time, most of the cities were still functional afterwards. So maybe in reality we are looking at a world war of sorts or global accident, or both.

A post-reset world war as a consequence of malfunctioning free energy devices built into all the buildings, thus attracting the mud? Or simply a world war where Europe was the winner? I don’t think the buildings sank, for some reason the soil came from above, without harming the buildings.

*Results of this event (imho)*​The post-reset war of 1800 birthed our modern society, and many things that define our current way of life can be traced back to the 19th Century. The way of life in the 18th Century is so different to ours that if we would put both next to each other we could almost talk about two different universes. The fact that we do not remember, collectively, is all thats needed to prove how alienated we are from our own ancestors.

*Colonialism/Imperialism* to run over the weakened areas (colonialist power was at its height in the 19th century). Also basically to sent out scouts into the entire world as no one really knew what’s going on in the depopulated area after the reset. Then dismantle the kingdoms and install democracy. The history of colonialism/imperialism has been artificially lengthened to hide the importance of the 19th century. Consider the two periods of imperialism in India: We are told the first period lastet from 1740 to 1858 with the economic control via the East India Trading company, but only in 1858 did the British actually invade India, thus starting the colonialist phase of imperialism. I suggest that the history before 1858 is largely made up to support the myth of the long time frame of colonialism.​
*Empty cities of the American West*, as the repopulation took quite a while​
Complete *destruction of Tartaria* and a couple other free nations​
*Cataclysm in the Northern Hemisphere*: Almost complete destruction of the northern areas of the world, suggesting a cataclysm or weapon of enormous power​
Massive *destruction of Roman Style Cities in North America* to bring reality in line with the idea that North America was only inhabited by primitive Natives.​
*Industrialisation and Robber Barons* to reintroduce stolen knowledge (full effect of Industrialisation not felt until the 1840s)​
Globally coordinated effort of running the *World Fairs* to bring the stolen knowledge to the masses (first started around 1860 I think)​
*Mental Asylums* to control the dissidents and those in shock (first came up around 1800-1840)​
*Modern medicine and education* as crowd control (mandatory schooling emanating from europe in the 18th century)​
*Orphan trains and church run foundling business*, to repopulate the depopulated areas of the world
Tasking freemasons to organize the *free post-reset masonry*​
“Science” is being pushed on the population​
*Central Banking* to control the economy​
*Communism* (potentially with cloning involved, in China, India, Russia) to destroy the east​
*Two world wars* to destroy the old-world architecture and knowledge in Central Europe, bring the awareness of the population down to the average global level​
*Inventing the Neoclassicist architecture myth

*
_Alabama Antebellum Architecture_

**
_Berlin in the 19th Century_

**
_Supposed Gründerzeit Architecture in Aachen, Germany_​
Around 100 years ago, there was a global effort to redate the architectural remains of the unified culture of the past. Most of the buildings in Europe were simply redated to 1890-1910, and those dates were often chiseled onto the front of the houses. Since it was such a coordinated effort, and all evidence of the existence of this architecture pre-Neoclassicism has been purged, it suggests a united secret force behind most nations already at the turn of the 19th to the 20th Century. When I lived in Hamburg, Germany, I discovered a building with two dates on its front: It said "built in 1900, commissioned in 1490" Who needs 400 years to build a house?

*Most important parts of the history rewriting:*​
Make free atmospheric energy disappear
Say that all buildings were only created around 100 years ago (Gründerzeit Architektur)
Invent an older story for colonialism
Create a big gap between the Insane Asylums and the Witch Hunts, so people don't see that both are the same event
Redate photos, maps, and paintings
Invent architects, etc.
Invent stories of fires in North America
So I’d say we are only around 200 years apart from the unified free energy culture.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: The Post-Reset War of 1800


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 28, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> I suggest that there was a natural cataclysm around 300 years ago, followed by a time of civil renewal but also political intrigues and power struggles (1700-1800), which then epically and tragically culminated in a world war sometime around 1800 between two factions, *one of which has been omitted from history (obviously the one that lost)*. This planetary conflict wasn't short but lasted decades, and it only ended around 1900, at least when the clean-up period of swallowing the remnants of the old kingdoms (India, Japan, China, Tartary, etc.) is taken into consideration as well.



Amazing post overall! Just a quick note here that winners can omit themselves from history, too.


----------



## gedanken (Sep 30, 2020)

GET : https://stolenhistory.net/data/maxi...arly_20th-century_Gründerzeit_houses_(2).jpeg
404 Not found...

Here it is !





_Supposed Gründerzeit Architecture in Aachen, Germany_


----------



## _harris (Oct 4, 2020)

gedanken said:


> _Supposed Gründerzeit Architecture in Aachen, Germany_


not completely sure what it has to do with OP but this type of architecture, in terraced building like these, is all facade. 
these buildings will be very simply constructed and made to look pretty! but definitely post 1700s


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 4, 2020)

_harris said:


> these buildings will be very simply constructed and made to look pretty! but definitely post 1700s



That's true for basically all old world renaissance style architecture, but in contrast to modern buildings they last an eternity. Every 50-100 years you renew the facade a bit, and the rest just stands.

I lived in several of them. They may look like simple constructions, but they have a beautiful symmetry, inside as well, and a great atmosphere.

But of course they also differ in style and quality, and obviously some of them were indeed built in the late 1800s, shortly before WW1.

The contradiction in the official story is that almost all of these renaissance style buildings were all built in a very short time frame, around 1900. That's what doesn't add up. Photography got invented shortly before, so we don't have any photographic evidence of their claims. It's suspicious that the invention of photography falls together with the claims of these houses just being built. While there are some fotos of 1840-1860, most architecture was only photographed by around 1900.


----------



## Watcher369 (Oct 5, 2020)

Made an account to let you know how accurate this is I’ve even had dreams before finding this community where my past self was living in the transitioning old world. You’re point about being 200 years away makes sense Canada only turned 150 3 years ago. And the PNW is arguably the newest place on earth settled with history only going back to the big number... 1800’s!


----------



## hopesksefall (Oct 19, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> It's suspicious that the invention of photography falls together with the claims of these houses just being built. While there are some fotos of 1840-1860, most architecture was only photographed by around 1900.



What's even weirder about this, in my opinion, is that we didn't have the capability to take clearly defined photos of moving objects, so photos of something completely static/still like a structure or house should be high up on the list of things photographed from the early days of cameras.


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 21, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> All of this is highly speculative. These are just notes to organize and share my thoughts.
> 
> I have been thinking about a possible timeline of events of the last 300 or so years. I have touched on timelines previously:
> 
> ...



And the winners called their era, the ‘Victorian/Victorious’ age.


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> All of this is highly speculative. These are just notes to organize and share my thoughts.
> 
> I have been thinking about a possible timeline of events of the last 300 or so years. I have touched on timelines previously:
> 
> ...



I’d like to add the idea of the ’terrible weapons’ that used the power of nature(the sun) to burn up the earth during these resets. The parasites stole the Ark, and then set out burning up cities and stealing their gold, and had soon taken over the money system. 
The Bible is their story of stealing the Ark from the great pyramid and then parting the Red Sea, and turning the weapon off when the egyptians came through. The Egyptians had to get the weapon back but it could literally bring down stone walls(Jericho) and nothing could stand against it. Put one of these things in a flying ship, and you could take over the world.
If I’m remembering correctly, Marduk dug the weapon (And ship)out of the pyramid(Sitchin I believe), and starting taking over the world.
If you had a weapon that could liquify stone, you could do things like take down dams and flood the west by emptying lakes. No better way to take down a civilization and all evidence.
Taking power from the sun, might mess with the sun itself. Maybe sucking up the plasma off the sun could cause a solar minimum as it recharges. Maybe Brian Austin Lambert has figured that part out, but now the why. Can human/gods really control, or tap into the sun?

I’m trying to put this all in a coherent narrative for a book, so if anyone has more info, that would be great.


----------



## Ponygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

_harris said:


> gedanken said:
> 
> 
> > _Supposed Gründerzeit Architecture in Aachen, Germany_
> ...


I watched an old building be completely hollowed out, and then the sides put back together. This was in Victoria, BC. I took pictures of it. Perhaps this is what has been done to some of the old buildings.


----------



## Ponygirl (Dec 14, 2020)

From what I’ve read, humans go back 40,000 years. Neanderthals maybe much longer. We have to get over the idea of spontaneous life, and more into the idea of gardening. Planets are seeded after they from and have the ability to support life.


----------



## Timeshifter (Dec 14, 2020)

Photographic evidence, I believe has been covered up forever, with it being allowed to be 'invented' in the early/ mid 1800's (whenever that actually was) I have however discovered evidence in 'official' narratives of photographic processes, as far back as the 1400's (whenever they actually were). 

I do, however agree with Dreamtime that most likely, anything pre 17/1800s is at best heresay. I note in detail in my book how something clearly occured late 1700s, which completely reshaped our 'reality' 

There are many excellent threads on SH which pick apart official narratives, between them, I believe we are starting to piece together some semblance of truth, and this OP is pretty close to what recent history was, imo.


----------



## Coulness (Dec 14, 2020)

> this OP is pretty close to what recent history was, imo.



Totally agree, but wonder if some of these events are still mirrors: ie are some of these cataclysmic events actually one and the same and time is actually even smaller/ shorter than this?

When I first read this on the old site my world was rocked, I thought it cannot be true.  I did a very simple test, using mainstream sources: I asked Wikipedia for a list of key events for each century.  You don’t have to go back too far before Wikipedia gets confused, having important people buried in churches that haven’t been built yet etc.


----------



## tigermouse (Dec 28, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> All of this is highly speculative. These are just notes to organize and share my thoughts.
> 
> I have been thinking about a possible timeline of events of the last 300 or so years. I have touched on timelines previously:
> 
> ...



Glad to find this place again. And still belive out of control earthquake wepons sank the buildings  , as well as causing mass flooding etc. Cant fault the post accidental reset war being won by the dark seed and the ongoing conflict being they're attempted iradication of the truth theory seems more like fact than the fiction that is pushed as fact.


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 12, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> All of this is highly speculative. These are just notes to organize and share my thoughts.
> 
> I have been thinking about a possible timeline of events of the last 300 or so years. I have touched on timelines previously:
> 
> ...



I just found a great book called The One World Tartarians, by James W. Lee. Here's a quote from his book about Star Forts that really hits home with me.

"The world architecture for electromagnetic energy extraction drives entirely from the High Civilization Tartar Aryan. It is characterized by the use of arch opening, columns, domes and towers.  In addition to the details of such as rose windows and muqarnas, symbols of the vibration of electromagnetic energy, which acts on molecules and changes the behavior of cells. 

Formerly these waves could act in healing, levitation and transport, besides provoking feelings like harmony and euphoria. The energy can now be used in another way. The architecture of the Tartaria undergoes slight modifications and influences according to the local characterizations of climate, culture and material resources but maintains the basic principles throughout the world. 

You will find pyramids, theaters and Colosseums all had water channels running under them directly where the sound energy is directed. The Star Forts seem to have been designed to create micro-domes that protected the inhabitants and resonate energy.

This was detailed in Tesla's 30-dimensional shell is created by interfering two Fourier-expansion, 3-dimensional scalar hemispherical Patterson in space so they pair-couple into a dome-like shell of intense, ordinary electromagnetic energy.

The air molecules and atoms in the shell are totally ionized and thus highly excited, giving off intense glowing light. Anything physical which hits the shell receives an enormous discharge of electrical energy and is instantly vaporized(like a bug hitting a zapper).

The elite survived by utilizing them during the resets(wars against humanity). Look at some of the old depictions of Star Forts that were surrounded by walls of mud and remained mostly undamaged.

Imagine a society that created free energy with the classical arts and our jobs were musical in nature. On the Solfeggio scale, 528 Hz is significant. These sound frequencies we created made plants, humans and animals grow larger and maintained a temperate climate. All cities located at strategic points on the Earth along canals, rivers, seas, lakes and oceans were Star Fortresses and had electromagnetic energy extracted from the either.

The energy was then captured through towers and obelisk and stored in the red and white striped power station of the High Civilization lately called Great Tartaria." page 5


----------



## ImmortalBeloved (May 23, 2022)

Timeshifter said:


> Photographic evidence, I believe has been covered up forever, with it being allowed to be 'invented' in the early/ mid 1800's (whenever that actually was) I have however discovered evidence in 'official' narratives of photographic processes, as far back as the 1400's (whenever they actually were).
> 
> I do, however agree with Dreamtime that most likely, anything pre 17/1800s is at best heresay. I note in detail in my book how something clearly occured late 1700s, which completely reshaped our 'reality'
> 
> There are many excellent threads on SH which pick apart official narratives, between them, I believe we are starting to piece together some semblance of truth, and this OP is pretty close to what recent history was, imo.


Where can I buy your book?


----------



## superstar (May 24, 2022)

I love piranesi sketches. World looks to me empty after some cataclysm for hundreds of years, if one want to draw any info from piranesi sketches.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jun 14, 2022)

ImmortalBeloved said:


> Where can I buy your book?


The Obfuscation of Photography: Amazon.co.uk: Burkitt, Mr Lance: 9798672624037: Books


----------

